# Cities  Data



## north star (Jul 20, 2016)

*& = = = &*


Greetings to all !

I am looking for web sites that have accurate city data.
One that I have used before is:  " *http://www.city-data.com/.*
This particular website is for U.S. cities only !........It seems
to have accurate data across a broad spectrum.

I would like to find similar websites for other cities around
the world.........The type of data I am seeking is: Population,
...Educational,  ...Crime Statistics, ...Healthcare,  ...Cost of
Living, ...Demographics,  ...Taxation, ...Economic, etc.

Mostly, I would desire that the information on the websites
be accurate, and hopefully current.

Thanks for any "positive" suggestions or links !  


*& = = = &*


----------



## cda (Jul 20, 2016)

Not sure how accurate internet sites are 

http://data.worldbank.org/country


http://data.un.org/CountryProfile.aspx



https://olinuris.library.cornell.edu/ref/eurostats.html



http://www.aneki.com/world_almanac.html



http://www.countryreports.org


----------

